# iPad 3 kindle app



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Is anyone else experiencing this as quite dim?  I have to turn brightness up on the app in order for it to look like a white background....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this as quite dim? I have to turn brightness up on the app in order for it to look like a white background....


Sorry to ask the question, but just to be sure, the white background is on, right, and not the sepia? (And I have an iPad 1, but it looks ok on mine.)

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, double checked .


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a similar problem. Pics are showing up strange against the dimmed background. I didn't know what it was. I'll check the brightness now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have the latest version of the app?  There was an update in the last day or two...

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah,  I just uninstalled and reinstalled so hopefully that will help !!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

That iPad had a pink tint making everything dark...I exchanged and this new one is awesome!!!


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

try removing and reinstall the app. It might work.


----------

